# How to Install Euro Reverse Indiglo Gauges



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Here you go.. everything you need to know about doing this for yourself. Enjoy.

How to Install Euro Reverse Indiglo Gauges


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Shouldn't this be a sticky?


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

nice write up - very detailed and great pics. now that the weather has warmed up, I think I'll go ahead and try putting on my reverse Indiglo Gauges.

thanks!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nice, I might use some of those pics in my gauge swap writeup. 

One problem that I want to point out. I REALLY don't recommend popping the needles directly off like that. You can easily yank the entire assembly out that way (believe me, I've seen it many times). The lowering the needles to their lowest positions is critical and I'm glad you ponted that out. When you have made a mark (indicating the needles lowest position), I recommend that you TWIST the needle off.

To take the needle off properly, you must turn the needle counter-clockwise (from the lowest point) for 1 complete turn. This will loosen the needle from the shaft b/c if the shaft comes out, you're screwed. When you have done the initial turn, you will continue turning but now you will start to gentilly pull up on the needle. After turning and pulling, the needle will pop off after 2-3 turns.

To put the needle back on, place it in the 3 o'clock position and push it back on. Finally, turn it around (COUNTER-CLOCKWISE) until it returns to the position marked earlier, then finally bring it back up to the needle's resting point.

I hope you will add this to your write-up b/c pulling straight up on the needle is a very easy way out of $100-300.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Yeah, I will add that. Thanks for the input. I didn't encounter any problems popping the fuel and temp needles off.. and they still work just fine now. Now if I popped the speedometer needle off, then I wouldn't have made the write up by now...


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Page updated, thanks.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...Dynamitega...*

i have the exact same setup as ur gauges... it looks bad ass! (except 4 the clock that we dont got  )


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I really like it a lot too.  It's so bright!

I just put some chrome SENTRA license plate frames on and I'm going to try and get my wheels on Friday. It's coming along.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

this is how mine look..

no pullin or turning or taking anything off.. i just slipped them under and they work great..

and im using two different LED's











yes its 150mph and 7800 redline.. SR2o


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

nice cluster sr20kidd... that what I want mine to look like when I have extra money to spend on something... its not my top priority but something I'd like. -James


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *its not my top priority but something I'd like. -James *


lol.. thanks it wasnt mine either.. but i ended up getting them for 
30 bux shipped...so i had to go for it mang..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, 232,000mi. That thing has seen it's share


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

> _
> 
> yes its 150mph and 7800 redline.. SR2o [/B]_


_ 

is that the dash of a classic sentra SE-R?


i didnt know the red line was that high?_


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

Sr20kidD - you said something about using 2 leds? can you explain?


----------

